# Research Mannequins



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Great source for diorama supplies and bases. They have a stuff called Add Stand that I use for ground work and such. It comes premixed in a large bucket and dries like concrete. Plus a great line of pearlescent fish paint that looks great on dragons.
At: rmi-online.com


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Lots of interesting products.

Snow
Seam Seal


Anyone else use these products?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

"Pearlescent fish paint"? Now _what_ could sci-fi modellers use that for? hmmm ...


----------

